# Slots-A-Lot Raceway's Independence Day Bash!



## kennethpiccola (Mar 27, 2012)

Slots-A-Lot Raceway’s Independence Day Bash!

Date: Saturday, June 30th, 2012

Time: 4:00 P.M. - 10:00 P.M.

Location: 1100 Hempstead Turnpike

Franklin Square, New York

United States 11010

$20.00 Admission Fee

All That’s Included:

*All Day Track, Slot Car, And Controller Rental	

*Children And Adult Wing Body Slot Car Races (Trophies Will Be Awarded!)

*Free Face Painting And Temporary Tattoos

*Music/Live D.J. (Playing New and Classic Hits)

*Free Pictures With Uncle Sam!

*Open Grill BBQ (Hamburgers, Hot Dogs, Etc.)

*Unlimited Drinks (Soda, Juices, Bottled Water, Ice Tea, Etc.)

*Snacks (Potato Chips, Ice Cream, Candy, Etc.)

Visit our website www.slotsalot.net 
And Find us on Facebook, Twitter, and Youtube!​


----------

